# Anyone testing on 27th December?



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi,

I've just returned from Spain where I had DET yesterday (13th Dec)
2 embies on board, hopefully snuggling in as I write this!  
My test date is 27th December, and I wondered if anyone else is testing around this time? I would love to hear from you!

I am away at my in-laws over Xmas, so not the best time for me - they know about the IVF, but I'd rather be in my own home when I receive the result!

Anyway, enough about me, look forward to hearing from anyone!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Ladyblue.....welcome back from Spain 

Feel free to come join the others chatting on the 2ww thread......here's the link hun and i've put you on the list too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43076.msg535071.html#msg535071

Loads of luck to you.....hope you get that Christmas BFP 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi,

Good to find someone else who is testing after Christmas Day. I am testing on the 28th so today is the first day of my 2ww. I had ec on the 12th adn et today. I am still sore from the ec...stomach cramps...did you feel anything like that?

I know what you mean about wanting to be at home for the result. My DH and I jave told our close family that we just want to be on our own and if we feel like it we may join them on Christmas Day...its all we can do as my emotions are all over the place. I thought I would feel fanatastic after et and I felt really low.

Trying to stay positive though...thats the best thing.

How are you feeling?


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Monreith,

Sorry to hear you're feeling low.  
I think it's normal to feel tender for a few days after ec, but as mine is a donor et, I didn't have to go through the ec.
I feel a little tender, but this is due to the et procedure, I think.

Otherwise I feel ok. Quite upbeat at the moment actually. I usually am pretty positive in the first week, and then a bit down in the 2nd week.
I like the possibility that I may be pregnant, and that is what I try to hold onto.  

Here's hoping we both get the best ever Xmas pressies!   

love,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

I just had ET yesterday with my 2 frozen embryos and my test date is 27th December, but I so want to test on Xmas day. Mines was on a natural cycle so no drugs but I've had some slight discomfort since ET and I'm just trying to take it easy for the next couple of days but it's so hard at this time of year.

Would be really good to share the weight with you both.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Michelle,

Great to hear from you. Wow, we test on the same day! 

I know what you mean about wanting to test on Xmas Day, what a fab pressie it would be if it is a BFP!
But I am going to be in a houseful of people (my in-laws) and I don't want to ruin everyones day if it is a BFN.
I haven't made my mind up yet, I'll see how I feel nearer the time, but I have a sneaking suspicion that I may take a few pee sticks with me, just in case!  

In fact I've just made my appointment at the clinic for my blood test, and I've had to make it for the 28th, as we won't get back from the in-laws until late on the 27th. (They live in Anglesey, N. Wales and we live in London)
So, pee sticks it is then!!

What about you? Are you at home over Christmas, or are you visiting? Do you think you will use the pee sticks?

I'm also taking it relatively easy this week, well I'm off work anyway! I don't go back until next week, so its nice to have a few days to myself!  

How are you feeling? Optimistic, or cautious? 
It is so hard to relax, so much weighs on the outcome. I've had 3 previous BFNs so you would think I'd be used to this by now! I'm allowing myself to feel optimistic tho, I suppose its the season for it!!  

I notice from your signature that you've had a pretty rough time of it. I'm so sorry for your loss.  
I hope all your wishes come true for you!   

love 

ladyblue
    x


----------



## cazandant (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi everyone

We're testing on 27th December too!! ... and we're just back from Spain, IVI Valencia, following ED ... what a co-incidence!!

We're off holidaying in Cornwall for a week over Christmas, so don't know how we can arrange a blood test down there...any ideas??

Last time we had the same problem as the Spanish clinic would not accept our BFN urine test!!! ... and would not confirm our tx for the next time until our GP sent two independent test results ... but she couldn't arrange a blood test for us!!

Feel very overwhelmed today... back from Spain yesterday where everything around us was different, so ET was just another thing we were doing...but today am surrounded by 'normality' and finding it very difficult to adjust and cope with Christmas, relations, sorting out end of year workload, housework, etc., etc .... Unfortunately, my dh and I own our business, so he expects me to go into business mode whenever he is ... I keep asking for time off!!!!  

Ah well, day 5 of 2ww today... no symptoms at all ... but have been told many times that's there's really very little I can do and it's 99% down to the quality of the embryos....here's hoping they both cling-on with all your others!!!    

I'll keep checking on how you're doing, but may not be able to access internet once I leave the office on 21st Dec....

Keep warm, keep taking the tablets/pessaries, look after each other, lots of love, Caroline xx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Cazandant,

I've just replied to your post on the abroadies thread, about the testing question!

It's great to hear from you, our situations are quite similar don't you think?!  
I'm currently doing the diary board, describing how I feel each day. It's quite therapeutic! Do you fancy it?

It's true about the quality of the embies, but we can't help ourselves, can we?!
I am normally a very relaxed person, 'que sera sera' and all that, but every day I feel different!
From past experience, I find the second week the worst, so I am just trying to enjoy this week.  

Keeping busy at work is probably not a bad idea, I'm returning to work on Tuesday! Going stir crazy now!!  

Anyway, loads of luck for the 27th       

Keep in touch,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi, I am on my second cycle of ICSI. The first one failed in April/May of this year. I am due to test on 27th (but I know I'll give in this time and test early.....).

Anyone else out there half way through and biting their hands off?

SpookedOut


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Sorry guys, I've just noticed there are a few of you testing then. I'll join you over there.

Spooked out


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm due to test on 29th, which is a really long 2WW as I had ET on 14 Dec!  Haven't been too bad up till now but could feel myself starting to panic last night... although that could have been because I'm back to the dreaded work today after a lovely few days of lounging around on the sofa doing very little.  

Don't think I will be testing early, I'm FAR too scared of a BFN!

Not feeling much of anything "symptom"-wise (it's probably far too early anyway), and am firmly telling myself that anything I do feel is down to extra progesterone....  How about you?

Good luck!!


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't have any symptoms either. Feeling like it hasn't worked. Very weepy yesterday evening. Today, just feeling a bit flat, thinking it's not worked. 

Finding it very difficult to be positive. Actually get quite irritated with people who say, cheer up, you must stay positive. I just do not believe mental attitude has got anything to do with success. Do you? 

SpookedOut


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I know what you mean.  I get fed up with all that "stay positive" stuff as well (my mum is very hot on that subject and I'm sick of hearing it), and I'm not at all convinced that it makes any difference to outcome, but I suppose what it does do is help you to survive in the meantime.  I figure that if mental attitude makes no difference anyway, I might as well be hopeful in the meantime, there'll be plenty of time for misery later if it doesn't work.  It's easier said than done though, I know.

One thing I do know is that loads of people have no symptoms at this stage (it's really early, after all) and get a BFP, so there's no reason to think it hasn't worked as yet.


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

There seems to be alot of us testing round about the same time. I can't believe it's only 5 days since ET it feels like 55, I'm so impatient I really want to know if this has worked.  

Ladyblue we are at home over Xmas so might give in to a pee stick.  My clinic don't open back up until 29th so they have given me a hpt to do on 27th but think I will buy my own at Asda tomorrow so I can test early if I want, might wait and see what symptoms I have if any, because last time I didn't really get any symptoms until after I found out.

At least we can all try and keep each other sane during the wait.  I go back to work on Thursday for 3 nights but have been trying to take it easy which is so hard at this time of year when I want to get the house all cleaned for Xmas.

Hope your all ok.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Treaco, working 3 nights from Thursday? Does that mean you're working Chrismas Eve night? You poor thing!
Although I suppose that means you're off over Christmas?
And why do uniforms spring to mind?!!  

It's good to hear that you didn't have any symptoms until after you found out. We always expect to have symptoms, and yet from what I've read, it's very unlikely for us to have any this early.
I think a lot of what we feel is probably related to the medication.
And yet still we check! Me included!!
We must be nuts!!  

Hi to Northern Sky and Spooked Out, I've replied to you on the ttc with tx thread, but maybe we could all chat on here, as we all test around the same time? Or whatever you prefer?
It's good to have others to chat to, and to support each other, don't you think?!

Anyway,   to you all,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Yes, let's share our (symptomless) 2WWs, hopefully we can keep each other sane!  

Ladyblue, I think you're right that any symptoms at this stage are related to medication... (that's what I'm telling myself   ) - after all our bodies have been through we're bound to have some aches and pains... and I do truly think that anything else at this stage (in my case anyway) is down to progesterone - I always feel sickish during my normal 2WWs anyway so am expecting that to be worse with extra progesterone in my system.  I'm sure it's too early for anything else so I don't think symptoms/no symptoms proves anything one way or the other at this point....

Good luck to all!


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi,

Can I join in...

How is everyone feeling ? Does this count as Day 6 or 7 if our ET was Dec14th?
This wait is driving me demented. I am not at work which is maybe the problem but it is far too stressfull so I signed off sick for 4 days and took holidays for the rest. They know nothing of course - anyone here told their work and got treated fairly? I am meeting a friend for lunch today and she doesn't know either so hoping I won't cry into my spaghetti in front of her. From the sound of things most people tend to get on with things and I am trying too as well...but so terrified of AF that I don't like going out as unsure how stable I can be if AF comes...does that make sense?

Anyway positive thinking...wishing everyone a happy day and praying for BFPs for us all for Christmas. 

x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Monreith

I'm counting it as day 7 as it sounds further on but suspect it is really only day 6.  

I haven't told my work - just given vague hints about "gynaecological treatment" which seemed to be enough.    Came back to work yesterday after a lovely few days lounging around on the sofa reading, writing Christmas cards and watching Countdown!  To be honest I could really have done with this week off as well but thought it would be a bit much, plus I can self-certificate for 5 days and need a doctor's note after that - which I would probably get from my GP with no problem, but not sure what she would write on it!  

Hope you enjoy your lunch today.  I'm still relatively calm at the moment but I think that will change as the 2ww progresses.... sometimes feel myself starting to panic and have to make an almighty effort to stay calm!


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Morning girlies.

Monreith, I know how you feel. I got to Sunday (day 7 for me) and cracked. The strain is just horrible. But I managed to spend time on the phone with two fab ffs I met on FF last night which helped heaps. In my last job, I told my employer what was going on. They had a very good policy of allowing time off for IVF treatment (this was actually published on the intranet) and were very supportive. I was loath to do it, but felt a lot better once I got the monkey off my back as it made it a lot easier for blood test days etc when you have to go in late/leave early. This time, I'm in a new job, much more male dominated environment and the policies don't seem to be as female friendly. The people are lovely and I'm sure they would take it well and informally arrange some time off for me if I wanted, but as I'm basically head of my department, I don't need to ask anyone for time off. I just come and go as I need to. I had an open plan office environment in the last job, which made it harder, but now I have my own office. If I'm finding things tough, I can just close the door! What are your work personnel policies on these things? Do the have a published policy? Hope your lunch goes well today and you manage to keep it together. Its so tough sometimes, I know. 

Northern Sky/Ladyblue - I agree that symptoms at the moment are likely to be related to medication. My boobies weren't that sore when I went to bed last night, but by the time I'd had the pessary in all night (I put it in and basically go to sleep), they were in agony by the time I woke up. Great eh? 

Treaco, you are a star - you've saved us all from moaning that lack of symptoms means we can't be pregnant. Good luck to you this time round. I really hope this works for you. 

As for me, well, I'm not feeling positive, but neither am I walking around saying it hasn't worked anymore. I'm ......errr.....neutral. In wait and see mode I suppose you could call it. Does that make sense.

Hoping you all have a good day. I've got a Christmas lunch today which I think is going to be a boozy affair (for everyone else, not me!!), so no doubt, by 6pm, I'll have a fixed smile on my face as they all get progressively more silly.....you know the style. Never mind. It's nearly Friday!! And then, arghhhhh, its the 27th........arghhhhh

SpookedOut


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Just noticed that most of us on this thread are around the same age! - I'm 38 in January.

Here's hoping for a few "35+"  BFPs.  

SO, hope you enjoy your alcohol-free lunch!


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Spookedout and Monreith welcome to the mad house of the 2ww ers.  Well today is really day 6 if ET was 14th as you don't count of day of transfer.

I told my work on my last cycle and they were really good about my time off, infact they told me to take it.  After the m/c I was told if I was doing another cycle I was to tell them and take the time off again, but as this cycle is a FET on a natural cycle I decided I would just take holidays as had to use them by the end of the year anyway and it's alot less stressful this time than last.  I go back to work on Thursday for 3 nights so finish Xmas morning and that's me until 8th January so fingers crossed I've got some good news for them when I go back.  

As for symptoms, I'm not on any medication this time so I will probaby notice them a bit more, but try not to symptom spot as on both my cycles I didn't have any symptoms and one was negative and one was positive so you just can't tell.

I've been cleaning the house for the last couple of days but trying not to lift anything heavy and my friend is coming for lunch today with her 1 year old, I'm sure the dog will love that.

Spookedout enjoy your Xmas lunch, hope they don't all get to drunk.
Monreith enjoy your lunch with your friend.
Northern Sky you're right we are all about the same age so come on the 35+'s.
Ladyblue no uniforms for me, I work for 3 in a contact centre but do nightshift as I like it better than dayshift.
Hope the rest of you are ok.
I'm going out to buy a peestick tomorrow, got one through the post from the hossie but have no idea how to use it, so will just get my own.

Come on the 27th
Love Michelle xx


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

I am 35  as well...so yeah come on the 35+ers


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hey Treaco, I notice you are counting the days from e/t. But I thought we counted the day of egg collection as day 0 (as mine were fertilized in the afternoon). When I had the transfer (on 14th in the p.m.), they told me that the embryos were 47 hours old. On that basis, the day of e/t would be day 2 and today would be day 8. 

Not sure which is right or whether different clinics do this differently. Anyone else got a view?

SpookedOut


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi SO, I think it is probably more helpful (in terms of how far along the embies are) to count from EC, but I don't suppose it makes much difference really.  My test date of 29th Dec is 17 days post-EC!!


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Having said that I think most people seem to count from ET.


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

I am also 35, as of Sunday    So yes, come on 35 +'s!!!!!!      Test date of New Years day on a Clomid cycle #2, but I absolutely refuse to test until January 2, maybe....depends..... lol  

Hopefully, Saint Nick   the Birthday Fairy  and New Years   will bring us all a BFP! 



Good luck everyone! 

Melissa


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Yo Girlies!

See how I'm trying to sound young?!  
I'm still 39 - won't be 40 for another 16 days, and I'm gripping on for dear life!  
There's life in the old dog yet!!

Day 7 (counting from day after ET) and this is my first day back at work - not bad eh?!
Great to see everyone again, but I'd forgotton how manic it can get!
But all that talk about lunches has seen me arranging for a lunch out with the girlies tomorrow! Work can wait!  

Treaco, BTW, you are the first person I've ever met who actually enjoys working nights!  

Spooked Out, I wouldn't worry about how you feel, we all react differently to the stresses and strains of the 2ww. Only you know your own body and therefore how you feel. 
The difference is, you've got us to chat to, and hopefully that will help you somewhat, even if it's only to know that there are others out here who understand what you are going through.  

Chanyn, welcome! Testing on New Years Day huh? That means you can't have a tipple over Xmas or New Year! Rotten timing!  
But hey, as long as you get that BFP, who cares, right?   

Hi to everyone else, enjoy your lunches!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Ladyblue you sound very chilled and laidback...

Don't know about you girls but I'd really love a glass of chilled wine right now...I can almost taste it.   It sure would take the edge of these nerves. Which leads me to think about Christmas Day...the nurse told me no alcohol but I could have one on Christmas Day...is it worth it? It's crazy isn't it the way we are so careful when a lot of pregnanices ocurr after a few drinks....oh to be so carefree.

Welcome Chanyn...this is the place to be, lots of helpful advice and comfort from people on the same journey.

My lunch was good, glad to take my mind of things for a while but I still have the same niggly AF pains and heavy feeling I normally get which are really challenging my positivity. Keep running to the loo to check I am so convinced but I have read this is cyclogest side-effects so hope its ok  

Hope you enjoy your girls lunch tomorrow LB 

monreith x


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Do you mind if I join you too? I had EC on 12.12 and egg transfer on 14.12 so I think I'm the same as you guys - testing on the 28th!

ALSO I'm 35 so I can join the club  

I haven't been given any medication so the last injection that I had was pregnly (half dose) two days after ET. I think that is probably why mu (.)(.)s probably don't really hurt any more. They did up till Sunday but since then have died off. Although every now and then (and I'm probably imagining this  ) I get twinges! - If that makes sense?

Other than that, I just have a few twinges like AF pains but they seem to come and go but don't seem to last for long. I have found that I'm feeling a little lethargic and a little sick today - but I think this was because I couldn't make up my mind what to have for lunch today and decided against it. Weird! I went back to work yesterday!! It's only an office job so nothing too strenuous.

Anyway, it's good to hear how everyone else is getting on. Is there anyone else who isn't taking anything medication? It's strange how different clinic prescribe and have different procedures.

Hope everyone is well
Thinking of you all and wishing you lots of  
Love
Kinger
xxxxxxx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Monreith, I'm not sure just how chilled I am, but I'm trying to be laid back, I suppose.  

I've been pumped full of hormone drugs since July/August, with virtually no breaks, and I realise that every cycle is different.So I'm trying not to read into signs and symptoms! Hard though!!  
This is why I don't mind being back at work this week. The nearer to test day you get, the harder it is to feel positive, so I prefer to take my mind off it a bit. Easier said than done, but I try!  

Try not too worry too much about the heavy, bloated feeling - the medication is supposed to ensure you have a really thick, healthy lining, ready for your embies to snuggle into, so no wonder you feel bloated! With all the associated crampy type feelings. 
But just in case, I'm sending you some sticking vibes!        

I really wish I had a way of making everyones dreams come true this Xmas. If positive thoughts alone could do it, we'd all be quids in!  

ladyblue
   x


----------



## daycj (May 11, 2004)

Hi ladies.  Just to let you know at my clinic you test 14 days after EC so if you have EC on a Wed you test the following Wed two weeks later....... that may put some of you out of your misery earlier!!!  Best of luck to everyone testing in the new few days.  xxx  PS.  As I too am over 35 I agree - go on the over 35's.  xx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi daycj,

My Spanish clinic say to test 14 days after ET (with 2 day old embies), so 16 days after EC!
I guess each clinic is different, and maybe some leave it a couple of days longer just to make sure?
Maybe even the different medications make a difference?  

BTW, Congratulations on your BFP!  

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

My test date isn't until 17 days after EC (15 days after ET)!    Should test my patience, but I'm determined to wait!

If AF hasn't arrived by then, I'll be feeling v positive...


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Northern Sky, that IS a long time to wait!  
But, as you say, if   hasn't shown her face by then, it can only mean one thing!!!!!!!!!!  
Fingers crossed!!

I've just re-read the posts and realised I forgot to say   to Kinger!
Another one testing on the 28th (same as me)  
Fingers crossed for you too, hun.   

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for your invite, as most of you know I'm testing on Christmas day.  I'm also 39 for another 16 weeks   .

Here's wishing all you ladies over 35+ a BFP and what a great Christmas pressie it would be  

Love, Anne X


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

How are the rest of the elderly festive testers doing today?  

I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday morning... which might sound like a good sign, but unfortunately it's identical to the spotting which I always get for a few days before AF, so my heart sank when I saw it!  However it was only a tiny amount and hasn't been repeated, so hopefully it will stay away.  Had a few AF-like twinges as well...


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello my lovelies I know quite a few of you from other threads but felt I have  too much in common with you to be left off this one! I am 36 (37 on new years eve!), been TTC for over 3 years now and had my first ICSI treatment this month  - 2 Blastocysts transferred on 19th Dec but have been told to test 28th which is 2 weeks after my EC which was on the 14th..... Would love to test early but scared I will jinx myself so will wait. 

Are you all doing 2WW diaries - it is quite therapeutic and I would imagine very helpful to people so I do recommend it.

Good luck everyone lets hear it for the 35 +s and the brave post Christmas testers


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hiya Loushack, welcome to the club!!

How is everyone today? Well I think today is day 7/8 of the 2WW (ET was last wed 14.12).

Got a few AF twinges in my tummy...but that seems to be it. They are only mild and nothing too much to worry about. I have found myself getting paranoid though but I think that's because I know I've got better embies on board this time round so my chance is better and I don't want to jepadise anything.

Other than my (.)(.)'s not really being that tender, I have noticed that most people seem to have been on medication since their ET. I haven't been given anything.    The only thing I had to take was a half dose of pregnyl a day after EC and then another dose 2 days after ET. Feel like I'm missing out!  

I'm going to give the nurse a call at the clinic just to double check - although if they had forgotten to give me anything it's probably too late now anyway.

This 2WW is driving me insane  . I'm sure I wasn't like this first time round but there again I think I was fairly naive that time and in the back of my mind could understand how the process could have failed seeing that I saw the fellas get on board. Little did I know when I had my follow up meeting the clinic didn't hold much hope anyway as the egg quality was rubbish.

Ahh well, hope everyone else is ok 
From the paranoid one
Kinger
xxxxxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Kinger

Halfway through the 2ww, yay!

In answer to your question I think most people are on Cyclogest or similar (progesterone pessaries).  My clinic said this was to ensure my prog. level was OK as this is an artificial cycle and my body might not produce enough  naturally.  However I imagine different clinics have different policies.  I know when I had IUI, I didn't have extra progesterone but they did get me in at 7 dpo for a blood test to check that my natural level was OK (it was).  However I found that lots of FF people did have progesterone supplements after IUI so like you, felt as if I was missing out!

I think it's a good idea to give your clinic a call anyway and see what they say.


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank Northern sky appreciate you coming back to me so quickly. 

The nurses are all at lunch so I'm going to give them a call in a mo

Speak to you soon
x


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

I spoke to the nurse and she told me not to worry. They usually prescribe the pressaries if you are at risk of over stimulation  - and they use the HCG drug instead - which is what I took - phew!

I was begining to panic but ok now. 

She also put my mind at rest about the (.)(.) not being as tender. She mentioned that after taking the HCG they were probably really tender as that is one of the side effects but once that works out of your system they will die down and if I was successful nature would just take effect. 

So I'm going to relax now  

Love
kinger
xxxx
  
actually I had better do some work!


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

That's good news Kinger.    I think ours prescribes pessaries as routine in IVF (with only 4 follicles I definitely wasn't at risk of over-stimulation!), isn't it funny how they all have a different approach?

I'm feeling a bit glum at the moment as am a bit achy/twingey today and though have as yet had no more of the dreaded spotting, I'm thinking it's only a matter of time.

Must try to be positive though!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

We can bounce of each other!  

I've been having a bummer of a day too! Been feeling really sad and low today with twinges - uuummm  


Cheer up 

xxxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I think the trouble is that although of course I am hopeful, deep down I don't really believe it could work.... I've spent so long not being pregnant (and been on so many 2ww's which ended in tears) that it's started to seem like an impossibility.  

Which is silly as I have actually had a previous pregnancy, even if a long time ago when I was a lot younger than I am now!

Must be positive must be positive must be positive must be positive.......


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

Hiya Gals,

Hope everyone is feeling good today

Kinger you are so lucky to not be on these pessaries as they make me feel bleagh! 

Northern Sky I have been feeling AF is due since day 6 and I think that some of us feel those twinges and some don't so we can't read anything into them...otherwise we will drive ourselves crazy   Of course like everyone of us I am terrified of AF but unfortunately I can't control it. All we can do is nurture ourselves and keep hoping.

Sending everyone lots of positive energy and best wishes for a Christmas BFP!

x


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi All,

Well, here I am, half way through the 2ww and as predicted I woke up feeling a bit down.
I've had week of feeling positive, and now it's my turn to worry.
All my aches and pains have vanished, and I feel perfectly fine and dandy! Not what I want to feel!
Stupid, I know, and I should have expected this - I've followed the same pattern on each of my 2wws.
Ah well, it's not the end of the world. Isn't it strange how we can be up one minute and then down the next?!

Enough about me!

Welcome Anne7, glad you could join us.  
Are you having a blood test on Xmas Day, or are you using a HPT?

Northern Sky, if your spotting has stopped, then hopefully that is a very good sign! Fingers crossed!   

Loulack, another one testing on the 28th! I know what you mean about wanting to test early, but being scared to jinx anything - me too!  
I have bought some HPTs, but that was when I was feeling positive. Now I'm not so sure!  

Kinger, I hope you have managed to get through today ok, it's a long day when we feel down. I hope you feel better tomorrow. If you're not on progesterone supplements that's probably why you don't have the sore boobies etc - I'm sure that is why I get them anyway!

  to everyone,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Hello girls - I have had a real rollercoaster day today and am driving myself nuts    this morning I thought I felt a bit sick and had some twinges in ovary area but then this afternoon I have felt completely normal. Now I feel nothing other than slightly sore breasts due to the progesterone. It is so depressing not knowing whether our embryos are still in there doing their thing or long gone   I dont even have any emotional feelings from the hormones which is unnerving.

Anyway, just needed a whinge as feeling a bit negative now   

Hope you are all doing ok on your 2WW and that we all get lovely BFPs for Christmas 

LadyBlue I think I am in the same mode as you so not sure I can cheer you up honey other than to say it is probably a common feeling everyone goes through

Hi Anne7, I will think of you on CHristmas day - if it is positive you will have to wrap the stick up for your DH

NorthernSky I agree with ladyblue, the spotting sounds good. We are so funny those with symptoms are afraid of them and those without them want them    

Kinger and Monreith my testing buddies how are you feeling? Any symptoms??

love to all
Lou


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi girls,

Loulack I feel ok today and imagining symptoms rather than having them. Yesterday I convinced myself I felt sick. I am now thinking its butterflies as my heart leaps into my stomach evertime I think AF is arriving. So I am quite low this morning at my lack of symptoms. So I know how you and Ladyblue feel   I need to just chill and let nature take its course like you were advised Kinger. Easier said than done. 


NorthernSky do you think the spotting could be implantation bleeding as we are all about that time? I have not had any but I am hopeful that this is not a bad sign as not everyone gets it.

Today I am meeting my sister for lunch, she knows about the treatment but I am not sure if anyone we have told really understand that success is not guaranteed by this stage unfortunately.

Hello to anyone I have missed. Hope everyone has a cheery day - I intend to try hard not to think about my symptoms and think "I am pregnant this is working"  as reccomended by Zita West  

Love
Monreith x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Feeling very glum this morning as am sure it's not worked.  No more spotting yesterday, but had AF pains for a few hours last night (gone now) and more spotting this morning.    I'd love to think it was implantation bleeding but unfortunately can't convince myself of that!

I know nothing is definite at this point but it doesn't feel like good news to me....  I'll be so disappointed if I don't even get anywhere near test day before AF arrives!

Loulack and Monreith, don't worry about the lack of symptoms, I'm sure it means nothing one way or the other at this stage!


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Cheer up Northern Sky  xxxxx

I know how you're feeling though, I sometimes think it'd easier to expect the worse and then anything else is a bonus but there again my family keep on getting on to be for that. 

It is such a rollercoaster ride! I reckon they should be able to do a scan to check whether they can still see those embryos and this should be done after a week to put you out of you misery.

Please don't feel too down
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

That sounds like a good idea Kinger, if only they could do that!

I was thinking it would be nice if we had little screens in our tummies like Teletubbies and could see exactly what was going on in there.  

I do feel very much now that it's going to be negative.  DH will be so disappointed (as of course will I!).  Unfortunately I'm at work today which is not great as I'm feeling quite tearful!


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Good morning ladies. 

Well it looks very much like we're all going through the same slow form of torture. I too would love to know whether there is any more point in me living my life like a monk or whether I should just go home and swill some booze and drown my sorrows. HOrrible to think that we can't even have one on Christmas day isn't it? 

On an upbeat note, I heard yesterday from a dear friend who's just done her second ICSI, that she got a positive result - so it can happen. This girl worried herself sick, had no symptoms to speak of and got a positive. So it can happen. It's just a lottery. But how do we make the next 5 days whizz by? I'm quiet at work, which is making it worse (although I am not sure I could concentrate on anything anyway!). Any suggestions?

SpookedOut


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Monreith I agree we just have to let nature take its course. I think Christmas will be a good opportunity to take our minds off it all but I am dreading Boxing Day and 27th which are always slow days anyway!!!  And we can’t even drink while we are eating the umpteenth turkey based meal!!  We will all really need to keep each other strong between Christmas Eve and test dates. 

I am meeting my friend and her 2 kids for lunch and trip to Hamleys today – I must be mad. Oh well it will certainly pass the time anyway and they are lovely kids. I know what you mean about people not realising it is no guarantee though she said I just know you are pregnant and told me all about her friend who got pregnant with twins first tx!! It is not really what you need to hear when you are trying to manage expectations

Northern Sky hang in there honey – it could be implantation bleeding and some people bleed for ages even after they test positive – it is all a mystery., I know what you mean though I have definitely reached a phase of thinking I am definitely not pregnant – I just feel it has not worked and I am sure that is how you are feeling. Maybe it is the body’s self defence mechanism. I agree with Kinger maybe we are all better off just assuming the worst, trying not to think about it and then getting a nice surprise if it is +ve – easier said than done I know but would be great if we could. I so agree it would be great if we could have a screen in our tummies and see what was going on!

Spooked great news about your friend, it is nice to hear the good news stories isn’t it. I am not sure about ways to pass time, I am at home and have discovered a penchant for reading trashy novels which helps! Happy to hear any good ideas people have though.


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Loulack, I so hope you are right, but I really don't have a good feeling at the moment especially as the "spotting" has worsened (not AF yet, though).

Really need to pull myself together as I am sitting at my desk with tears in my eyes and I think people are starting to notice.... think I will go out in a bit and brave the Christmas shopping crowds, it would be better than being here!  Any tips on how to get a grip on myself?


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

NorthernSky darling can you leave for the afternoon? Say you are feeling ill - you are far more important than work honestly. Say you are ill, head towards home and take yourself around the shops and buy a great trashy novel. Get a decaf latte from starbucks, go home put some nice music on and read your book - Do it now I command you


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

I agree with Loushack, infact I was just going to say, where about's in the country do you live and I'll be round to give you a cuddle. Then I saw you were in Aderdeen - which is quite away from me so if you can hang on 7 - 8 hours !!??

You know what your body is like...so it does seem point less us trying to convince you other wise but as my husband keeps on telling me - YOU DON'T KNOW FOR DEFFINATE AND A


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

- Don't ask me what happened there, I didn't press anything and all of a sudden my note got posted in mid sentence! My system has gremlins !   - and I'm not going to admit to user error!!

Basically, what I was going to say was you don't know for deffinate that it's all over...so don't go wasting any more tears xxx


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks girls, you're fantastic. 

Can't really go home - well, I could, but I'm the "duty" person this afternoon and if I go home someone else would have to cover me, which doesn't seem fair!  Hopefully it won't be busy and I can just hide behind my computer... feeling slightly better now as spotting has more or less stopped, though only temporarily I'm sure and I still feel very premenstrual.

Just been out for a wander around the horrendously busy shops and spent more money I can't afford! Now back in office where some bloody Christmas party is going on, which I shall give a wide berth!  (Is there a "Scrooge" icon?   )

Thanks again. xx


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Northern, 

I am so sorry this is such a hard day for you....  If you'll take a *hug* from a stranger sent across the ocean, I will sure send one!    

Keeping you in my thoughts that this will pass on and things will be brighter tomorrow.  

Try these out for a scrooge icon...lol      (they were the best I could fiind from the list... what's worse on Christmas than a smoking, evil, left over pumpkin??) 

Melissa


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Northern Sky, I am so sorry I was too busy in the office today to check on my fellow 2wwers.  
It sounds like you could have done with all the support you could get today.
Please accept some belated hugs from me     and I hope tomorrow is a better day for you.

Sorry also for saying that your spotting may be a good sign. You know your own body, and I suppose what I meant to say was I HOPE it is a good sign.      

Kinger, I also wish there was some sort of implantation test we could do. I will be doubly gutted if I get a BFN, because I won't have touched a drop over Christmas. I could SOOO do with a nice chilled glass of white right now!  

Spooked Out and Loulack, in order to make the next few days fly by, why not give yourself little tasks to do? Such as phone 5 friends who you haven't been in touch with for a while. Concentrate on asking them about their lives etc.
Or go out and but 5 new different Christmas decorations. Or make up a treasure trail for when your DH comes home, by leaving little clues around the house for him to follow - it's up to you what his prize should be!!

My next few days will go quickly, I think. 
I am spending tomorrow afternoon visiting a colleague, who is having tough time at work.
I think she just needs a friendly shoulder to cry on, and I think it will do me good to concentrate on someone elses problems for a while. (Puts things in perspective for me!)
I'm travelling to Wales on Saturday, to visit the in-laws, then it's Christmas!!
On Boxing Day more family are coming to visit, so a house full of kids is anticipated.
Then we are travelling back on the 27th.
So, all in all, a pretty busy time. 

I'm trying very hard to remain upbeat, because I know I just won't have any time to myself if I become too upset.
DH has been warned though, he may have to take me out for a walk or something if I break down! A walk along a wild and windy beach will do the trick, I think. Obviously pouring with rain too, so no-one can notice my tears!  

                  
to everyone on this emotional roller coaster 2ww!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Mitch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies, can I join in? I too am on the 2ww, due to test on 30th December and have no symptoms whatsoever!!
ET was on the 17th December for me over in Moscow so today is my day 5/6 - I'm never sure how to count it - and I'm feeling very up and down about things too.
This is my second go at ED IVF. The first time (bfn) I was pretty good at being positive and keeping my mind busy, but I am finding it more difficult this time. 

Good luck to all you guys.

Mitch x


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Mitch  

You're in good company with us symptomless 2wwers!
How was Moscow? I bet it was pretty cold! Did it snow whilst you were out there?
Good luck with the rest of your 2ww, and I hope your dream comes true!

love

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Good morning everyone,

Northern Sky - how are things today Hun ? xxxx

Nothing much to report from me. Went round my in laws yesterday evening for a get together before Christmas. I start falling asleep on the sofa. I was driver for the night and people were still in the swing of chatting when I wanted to go to bed! oop!  

Didn't have to go to work today as we have a free day's holiday ! Yahoo!         

However, my mum and dad are over from Spain and they think today would be the idea day to get the Christmas food shopping done ! BOOH!    So guess where I'm off too??

Will be back later on!
I suppose the only symptoms I have is slight sore (.)(.)'s but I think that's from too much tweaking yesterday!!  

Merry Christmas to everyone who won't be able to sign on again before Christmas

I hope you get all that you wish for and more
Love
Kinger
xxxxxx


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi girls, how you all doing?

Kinger - well done on managing to be so sociable! It can be hard at this time. Hope you get all your shopping done quickly - and remember not to lift those heavy bags!!

Hi Mitch, welcome to our little board. Gosh, you have been travelling!! it's my second time too - the 2ww certainly isn't any easier, I agree. Its enough to send a girl  .

Ladyblue - I so agree with you! An implantation test would be soooo good. Thanks for the suggestions. I'm feeling a bit more relaxed now. I think the whole Christmas thing will carry us through. I'm planning to read lots and have a quiet Christmas with just d/h and I. Hope the days pass quickly for you too!

Chanyn, welcome and good luck on your 2ww. 

Northern Sky, I do hope you are feeling better today. It's torture isn't it. I'd be glad to get a bit of spotting as I'd be sure it was implantation bleeding, but maybe you feel different. I really hope it works out to be implantation, rather than normal a/f. 

Hi Loulack, Monreith, Anne, Kinger andd anyone else I've missed by being an  . Hope the time is passing easily for you.

As for me, not much to report. I've had sore boobs, but they are not as sore now as they were - although they are absolutely massive!! Can't believe it, think they've gone up 2 sizes! I've had loads of a/f type cramps. Last night had a/f cramps and little bits of bach ache. Just hoping that's the embies snuggling in!  Last time, I started bleeding 2/3 days before the test (brown spotting, very light). If that happens over the weekend, I suspect its curtains for me as it led to a BFN last time round.     

I'll pop on later and see how you are all doing. 

SpookedOut


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Just popped in to say that I hope you are all feeling better today, and are trying to relax!
Especially Northern Sky. I hope you have had no more spotting and therefore can start to feel more hopeful.   

This is my last day at work, and hopefully I will be finishing early!
Am off round to a mate's later, to offer her my support. (She's having a tough time lately.)

Have you read all the BFPs on the other thread? Fab news - let's hope that we are just as successful on this one!      

Will pop in later tonight to check on you all.

love

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

2ww-ers,

Well I think I am 99% definitely out as far as this cycle goes... spotting eased off yesterday but is back and heavier today, so it's not looking good.  No "proper" bleeding as yet, so I guess there's still a chance, but this is what always happens to me before AF so I can't be too hopeful.  The only thing a bit different is that I had all my usual premenstrual symptoms all day yesterday, which usually means AF will arrive within 24 hours, but so far the  hasn't shown.  However I'm not reading too much into that.  Feeling very down, obviously, but I think I have now almost resigned myself to the fact that it hasn't worked.  Unless I can persuade DH, I don't think we'll be trying again - he was adamant from the outset that we would only try one cycle.  

Feels so unfair that it hasn't worked, as I feel like I did everything right and followed every bit of advice which I possibly could!

Good luck to everyone who is still in the running for a BFP!!


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Oh Northern Sky,

I am so sorry hun. Obviously you know your own body, and it must be so hard to go through this.  
As you say,   hasn't shown her face yet, so there is still a glimmer of hope, but sometimes this can be worse than a straight yes or no!  
My heart goes out to you, you have been having such a tough time on this 2ww.
I hope that you will soon find some peace.

                     

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

HI NorthernSky - sorry you're feeling down today. I think it may be worth trying one more time if you can persuade your DH as the first time is always a practice run. (an expensive one if you have to self fund! But still a practise run!) 

Originally when we were told that we needed IVF it was down to male factor. However when our 1st cycle failed, my clinic had a follow up meeting with us. Basically before our meeting everyone from the clinic who has been involved with our treatment got together to see if there were any recommendations if we were to try a 2nd time and would they do anything different. At this meeting they decided that the quality of my eggs were terrible. Something we wouldn't have known about if we hadn't had IVF. They thought I may be prone to PCOS although I haven't suffered any symptoms but the quality of eggs gave this away. 

Anyway, they recommended that I told Metformin, this is in a tablet form and basically sorts out the insulin levels that the ovaries absorb. This time round the embryolist said the eggs were much better and our chance was better. I still didn't get any frosties and I don't know the outcome yet, but they did find something wrong and it's something that they could try to fix.

It's worth thinking about and with a little bit of time you may feel up to it. I know it took me a while to get over the 1st treatment. I just couldn't stop crying and had got myself into a right state so I went and saw my proper doctor and she signed me off for two weeks or until I felt I could go to work. It did the trick.

Try to be a little positive....I'm sure Santa may have a special pressies for you 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

I think I'm on tender hooks. During my first cycle I started spotting 3.5 days before my test date. I just knew it was over then and it deffinatly was by the time I still had to do my test.

This time round if the same thing happens it will be Sunday and christmas day!!!!
       

If I get pass that date I'll be almost a happy bunny.

I still don't know whether to do a test early or not. Deep down I know I can't change the answer/result but then would I want to know it a BFN before then.
Oh decisions, decision !!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok!
Thinking of you
Kinger
xxxxx


----------



## Mitch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi girls, hope you are all doing OK today.

Northern Sky, here's hoping AF stays away. I agree with LadyBlue its the hoping that kills isn't it? Hang in there.

Kinger, re testing, I think I am going to do a pee stick on about day 12 which is next Wednesday. I don't want to put myself through the agony of waiting for the blood test result when you can be 99% sure beforehand. For me, I definately wouldn't test on Christmas Day if I didn't have to. Although the high would be amazing, I don't think I could cope with the low of a bfn on such a family day. I think Xmas day will be one of the easier days with so many other things to occupy the mind.

What is everyone else planning re early pee sticks?

As for me, still got no symptoms. Went out today for the first time - getting cabin fever! Had a lovely facial and visited my Mum which was nice. Back to the sofa now.

Mitch x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Ohhh I'm so confused.... driving myself (and doubtless DH) completely insane!  Just don't know WHAT to think!  Well, really I think AF is around the corner - but of course there's still that glimmer of hope!  Most definitely will not be doing any pee sticks, anyway - I want to hold on to the hope for as long as I can!

Here's what's confusing me - still have the dreaded spotting (eased off a bit now) which has always meant AF is about to put in an appearance.  However, yesterday I felt hideously premenstrual all day, which normally means AF will arrive within 24 hours, but no sign so far (apart from the spotting).  I'm wondering if progesterone could keep the  away, but wouldn't that also keep away the PMS symptoms?  I just don't know!  It's still very early for AF, of course, as I'm only 9 days past ET today (11 days past EC) and my normal 2ww is generally 13-14 days, but I'm thinking anything could happen on an artificial cycle like this.



Haven't discussed trying again with DH, I daren't broach the subject right now!  After ET, he did say, "if we have to do this again...." but last night when I was cursing and carrying on about how I definitely wasn't pregnant, he said "well at least we gave it a try... maybe it's just not meant to be".      I just know any conversation on this subject at the moment is going to end in weeping and wailing (mine!) as I'm feeling so fragile, so think I will wait until we're both a bit calmer!

Good luck to everyone with or without symptoms, sorry for such a selfish post.


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi,

Im not a 2ww...BUT i just wanted to wish all of you the best and hope youre dreams come true- what a wonderful start to the new year it they do.. 

Am thinking of you all, Ill say my prayers, 

Love Lesley xx


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't been around much lately, we have been without the computer for the last couple of days due to it being dismantled for the new carpets to go in.

Northernsky hold on in there, it's not over until AF arrives in full, which hopefully she won't.
Lesley thanks for wishing us all good luck.
Re pee stick, I've decided to wait until test day and not test before it(just decided that today)
Hope the rest of you are keeping ok, not long now, 4 days(but who's counting, all of us of course)

Well I don't know what to think about this cycle, but I certainly haven't rested as much as I would have liked to as we've had so much being getting done in the house.  I've had AF type pains since ET and still getting them now and feel as if AF is round the corner, but have felt like that for days now, so just trying to stay positive about it all.

Please Santa bring us all a nice little bundle for Xmas,

Love Michelle xx


----------



## loulack (Nov 30, 2005)

Nothernsky hang in there - you never know some people I have read on here had spotting even after BFP. I am going mad too - boobs getting less sore each day which cannot be good and other than that no symptoms   Saw a baby was dumped again today  how coudl they

Hope you are all well


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Just a quickie from me today!

We are setting off for the in-laws in a couple of hours, and won't have access to a computer until we get back.
So I thought I'd tell you that I gave in and did a pee stick test this morning.
There was a very, very faint line!!

I think it may be a   but I'm a bit scared to get my hopes up too much, until I have a more positive result!

I thought I'd let you know, as I won't be able to let you know any more until late on the 27th, when I return home!

So I hope you all have a very merry Christmas, and lets hope we all have something to celebrate soon!!

love

ladyblue
   x


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

Hang in there Northern Sky 

Just to tell you my tale i had a small amount of red spotting on day 8 that went away right away but then started again day 13 brown stuff sorry if tmi my boob are only very slightly tender around nipples cant really notice it, i am now day 15pt and got a BFP yesterday on 7th attempt so hold on there  it aint over till the fat lady sings          

love jue jue 2xxxx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hi girls 
just to wish you all the best











i really hope u all get your dreams love nikki


----------



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, just to let you know that a/f turned up this morning and I tested negative. 

It's disappointing news, but in some ways I'm just glad the 2ww is over and I can get my life back for a while. I have 6 frosties, so we'll think about them in the spring. Till then, I think we'll just set about enjoying ourselves as much as we possibly can. 

Thanks to all for all your support over the last few weeks. I'll keep praying that you all get the result you want.     

Best wishes

SpookedOut


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

spookedout sorry to hear the witch turned up, I think you're doing the right thing and forgetting about it for a while, as that's what I'll be doing if I get a negative.

Ladyblue hope that line gets darker.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.

I still haven't tested(don't know where I got the will power from), nothing much new, AF hasn't turned up yet and boobs feel bigger and really heavy but don't know if I'm imagininig it or not, also scales say I haven't put on any weight but I feel as if I have.

Good luck to everyone testing hope you all get good news.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Ju Ju

CONGRATULATIONS.. after all those goes you finally got your BFP.

  XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi,


Congratulations LadyBlue and Ju Ju...what an exciting Christmas this is for you!!! 

Loulack and SpookedOut...my testing buddies - so sorry to hear about AF  starting.  Unfortunately I think I am just clinging on to hope now as it looks as though my AF is starting  , I have had spotting on and off all day and feel really crampy. Trying very very hard not to let it ruin Christmas but the look on my poor DH face is just awful.

NorthernSky - are you still just spotting...fingers crossed its just those embies settling in.

Kinger - no news is good news I hope.

Sorry if I have missed anyone...promised DH I wouldn't sit at the P.C obsessing.

Love to you all

Monreith
x


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

Jue Jue, Congratulations on your BFP  like you I also spotted on day 8 and started again on day 13, but unfortunately mine turnded into AF.  Decided that I want to go for a hysoscopy before going for anymore tx again.

Hope that you all had a great Christmas and wishing a great New Year and losts of baby dust to us all.

Love, Anne X


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Girls

Anne sorry to hear you got AF.

Hope the rest of you are doing ok and get good results.

Well I tested this morning with a Fred and got a   I couldn't believe it, the 2 lines came up straight away, so went in and woke up DH to tell him and he was really excited.  You will see from the time, I haven't been able to go back to sleep.  I just hope this one/two stay this time.

Good luck to the rest of you.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## sunrise (Aug 24, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR   

Lorraine


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

to Michelle and the other BFPs, that's great news!  

So so sorry about the BFNs though, Loulack, Anne and Spooked Out.    There's nothing good to say about it is there, it's just horrible. 

I'm still the same, still spotting, still got AF pains, still no "proper" bleeding, feel like my body is just tormenting me now!  I'm 99.99% certain it's all over - think it's just progesterone supplements keeping AF away now as she's obviously trying her hardest to make an appearance!  Have my very late blood test on Thursday, but really am not holding out any hope.  (OK, maybe a very very faint flicker, but I know that's just kidding myself.)  The worst thing is that I really don't think DH will agree to another try.... well, we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I'm still a round Monreith! I've had all my family round mine this chirstmas so it's been quite hectic. Luckily my mum and dad did the christmas meal and the rest of the family ran around looking after me so I've been thoroughly spoilt! They've been great and I've got to admit time has passed by quite quickly.

I've been having a few AF pains but noticed that the same time that I was dying for the loo and once I went to the loo they went. I've also had tender (.)(.) - on and off which was really confusing me! In the morning - sore, afternoon nothing and then evening they would start up again!

My test date is tomorrow 14days after ET but this morning I gave in and tested!
I got a  . I wasn't convinced so ran into see my sister in law as she was staying and asked her to check it. The cross was faintish so I am going to test again tomorrow and hopefully that line will get darker! I'm keeping everything crossed it's still there tomorrow although this time I've bought the digital HPT which spell it out so I'm now worried that it will tell me something different. This worrying just doesn't stop!

Just got to make sure I don't 'wee' too much in the night so I can make sure I have ample supply for the test.

Hope everyone else is ok. I'm really sorry for those with BFN.  
Take care everyone and I'll speak to you again tomorrow
Love
kinger


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Kinger, a   Fantastic news!!
          

Don't worry about the line being faint - I had exactly the same thing on Christmas Eve, and so I have tested every day since then, using different tests, and it keeps coming back positive!
Someone once told me that the HPTs don't give a false positive, only false negatives.

So enjoy your BFP, you deserve it!!
(But it is nice to test again and watch the lines appear!!)

Once again, Congratulations!!

ladyblue
    x


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Thankyou! 

...and CONGRATULATIONS to you too!  Fantastic news!!     

Love Kinger


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi kinger, you don't know me but just wanted to say   on your  .  What brilliant news for you and an extra specail Christmas pressies. I wish you a healthy pregnancy. 

Loulack,Anne and spooked out    

Take care everyone.Melissa***


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Loulack, Anne7 and Spooked Out, so sorry to hear of your BFNs. Thinking of you all, and sending you lots of cyber hugs.   

Monreith and Northern Sky, hang on in there. As they say, it 'aint over until the fat lady does her stuff. I still have my fingers crossed for you both.   

Treaco, JueJue and Kinger (again!) CONGRATULATIONS!!! What fab news. Do you know your HCG levels yet? I have my blood test tomorrow, so hopefully will find out then.

And finally, for all those yet to test     
I truly hope your dreams come true!

ladyblue
x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

ladyblue   on your  .  It's so great to hear so positive stuff especially over the holidays what wonderful news for you and your dh/dp.  Enjoy every minute. Melissa***


----------



## monreith (Oct 12, 2005)

Congratulations on your BFP Kinger...you deserve it.

Unfortunately it was a BFN for me and I am retiring to lick my wounds.

Monreith
x


----------



## Mitch1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi ladies, just catching up after a lovely Xmas break - managed to keep my mind of this horrible 2ww most of the time.

Spooked out and Monreith, I am so sorry it hasn't worked for you this time. I hope you are feeling better today and that you are feeling positive about the future. After my 1st cycle which resulted in a BFN, I was devastated, but found it really helped to plan my second treatment. Thinking of you.

Ladyblue, Jue Jue, Treaco and Kinger - CONGRATULATIONS - I bet you had a great Christmas!

Who else on our thread is left to test apart from me? My official test date is Friday, however, I am thinking I will do a pee test on Thursday. Does anyone use pregnyl? If so how long does it take to leave your system so you can do an accurate hpt?

I am still more or less symptomless - I am menopausal so AF is not a factor. I only bleed when I break the hrt. On a couple of days I have felt mildly naucious, although only for a couple of minutes. Ladies with BFPs I know you weren't having many symptoms, did this continue or did you get any towards your test days?

Fingers crossed.
Mitch x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

Kinger, congratulations - fantastic news. 

Apart from Mitch I think I am the only one still to test... I have to go to the clinic for a blood test tomorrow morning, which will be 15 days after ET!  I'm not hopeful, as although I haven't had what I would regard as a "proper" period, I have had a lot of spotting and pain over the past 7 days, which doesn't bode well.  

Good luck to you Mitch.


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Monreith, I am so gutted for you!    
Take care of yourself hun, stock up on hankies and chocolate, and then go out and have a few bevvies (or more than a few!)

Northern Sky, thinking of you too. I have heard that even with a BFP, your body will still try to bleed at the times you would normally have a period. Maybe this is what is happening to you. I really hope so. 
Sending you some sticking vibes                

Mitch1, I still have my fingers crossed for you too! Good luck with your test tomorrow (if you decide to do it!)
In answer to your question, in the second week I had no symptoms at all. My boobs were still slightly tender and swollen, but apart from that, nothing. 
Now, I find I am waking at 2am for a pee (seem to be peeing a lot!) and occasionally I feel crampy type pains in my lower abdomen. Also, I feel tired a lot of the time.

I have had my blood test result back, and my HCG level is 313! So, looking good so far!

love to you all,

ladyblue
    x


----------



## ask4help (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello,

I have been following this thread as I was on a 2ww due to test today, but unfortunately AF arrived on Christmas Eve.

Good news for all you ladies who have achieved 'BFPs,' which to date, after 4 IVF cycles, has eluded me along with many others.

Ladyblue you appear to have the same problems as me and you are the same age.  Which clinic did you attend this time?  My last cycle was at Bourn Hall in Cambridgeshire.  Unfortunately for me only 2 eggs were collected and only one fertilised so no frosties.

Good luck to any testing within the next few days.

Nadine


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear AF arrived, Nadine..... the old witch really does have impeccable timing.  

Well... I struggled through the snow to the clinic this morning for my blood test, fully expecting it to be negative after a week of spotting - they phoned at 12.15 (and spoke to DH, I wasn't even in!) and to our absolute amazement it's POSITIVE!!!! 

Still absolutely stunned, happy and incredibly grateful for our good luck.


----------



## Kinger (Mar 12, 2005)

Northern Sky CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Here's to a healthy nine months  xx


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

OMG Northern Sky!!! Fantastic news, I am sooo pleased for you! You must be ecstatic. You were so convinced it hadn't worked, this must be like a bolt out of the blue for you. Makes it all the more sweet, I guess! Oh, well done NS, good on you!!
            

Ps. what was your beta level?

love 

ladyblue
   x


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

It is a total bolt from the blue.... my HCG level was 646, which they said was high-ish, so sounding good... DH and I also ran out to Boots for an armful of HPTs, and according to Clearblue I am definitely PREGNANT!  Still absolutely shocked!!!


----------



## Treaco (Mar 10, 2005)

Northern Sky well done, so happy for you.

Kinger and Ladyblue well done you both as well, so glad we got a few positives out of this group.

I've been so busy doing stuff in the house over the last couple of days.

I got my level from the hospital today and it was 1242 so that's high, scan isn't until 24th January but after the last time the early pregnancy unit told me I could contact them to go in for a scan anytime from 6weeks onwards so will probably give them a call.  Things are looking good so far from the levels so fingers crossed it all goes well this time and I'm looking forward to having you all as buddies to go through it with.

Nadine so sorry to hear the witch arrived on Xmas day, she has no consideration at all.

Monreith sorry to hear the witch got you as well.

Mitch how are things any news yet.

Hope anyone I've missed is doing ok.

Love Michelle xx


----------

